# Dear Perimenopause: Get Done! Love, Me



## TikiKeen (Oct 14, 2013)

OMG the bo*byhurt...

Good grief. My chest hurts, I have insomnia, I'm a little irritable, and it's apparent I'm having estrogen surges. No insurance until (and unless) the ACA kicks in, so...

Evening Primrose Oil. Tell me your experiences with it. I already take a multi, a B complex and when needed, I take Valerian Root for panic attacks. I had a hysto and cervical rebuild in '07 (still have ovaries). While I'm grateful for my bionic cervix, I'd like to actually use it more. A lot more. I'm perpetually horny. It's unreasonable even for me.

At the rate I'm going, I will have memorized every informercial's script next week. At least I'm still getting things done at home, and two new custom orders came my way yesterday...

This is like teen years in reverse. Hormone surges, sore breasts, freaky emotions, I-want-sex-let-me-take-a-nap-first (ok, that last part wasn't during my teen years)....sakes alive.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Have no experience with prim rose oil but just started taking some menopause supplement from GNC... Jury's still out.

Sex drive calmed down over the summer, after many years of hyper over drive. I read someone's post recently, can't remember who, about being in meeting and working with men, yet finding themselves wondering what they had dangling... Hah that was me too for a while. Middle of meeting and I can't keep my eyes of the speakers trousers! Soooo not professional! Oddly enough, I have friends who went through it and they couldn't take their eyes of the young men. Yuck, who wants a pup for a mans job!

Ever fall asleep while masturbating?

3 months, no period...yeah all done. NOPE!!!

Talking to my H about this the other day and realized this has been going on for 4 years now!

Sakes alive is right!


----------



## TikiKeen (Oct 14, 2013)

I live in an area filled with hipsters, so I avoid looking at the guys..it's all Grizzly Adams beards. But yes, my mind wanders and my body sometimes is on another continent.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

Yep... 

I'm *o-v-e-r* it too!


----------



## TikiKeen (Oct 14, 2013)

I almost want to post a notice in my bedroom that says
"I, Tiki, cannot guarantee that any promises of sex I make before 6 pm will be fulfilled. I cannot promise to not have mood fluctuations. I cannot promise to stay awake unless eating. I cannot promise to survive working out without having to rest. I can, however, assure you that my mind is still there, and that my actions will catch up to the mental desire soon."

I'm sometimes grateful for a LD H; I'd be all kinds of angry if he got mad at these things and expected me to still act like I did when we first met 14 years ago.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

I've been taking chaste berry (vitex agnus-castus)
It's been a huge help to balance me out.
I saw a naturopath and had a health assessment.
I want to stay away from HRT

I never had a hard time with PMT but perimenopause...wow...like a punch in the face. 
I got very depressed and irritable.

What are you doing to help yourself?


----------



## Bellavista (May 29, 2012)

Oh dear, yes the perimenopause. I have heard it can last 10-15 years. I will be stark raving mad by then. About 4 years in now.

Hot flushes have decreased dramatically over the last year, thankfully. My brain is a sieve, I cannot keep anything in it. My boobs just get randomly sore, some days they are great, some days they ache like I am pregnant.

My periods are all over the place. I will go 3-4 months with nothing, and then bamm, I have a mega period that makes up for the last few months. Then a light one, then nothing for months. 

Some days I want to kill my husband. No reason, just the fact that he is breathing. I have learnt when I feel like this to not snap at him, he has really not done anything.

I do have horny moments, when I could go a couple of times a day, sadly H is not up to more than every 2nd day, but he will play with me if he cannot perform himself. But, you need lube in commercial quantities. I had no idea that I could be horny, but still dry.

I am not taking anything, except my thyroxine, and vitamin D and B.


----------



## Leelan (Oct 10, 2013)

I am so in freak-in love with TAM, man I cannot stop from tearing up when I get into some of these threads. Thank you for speaking about this, stuff. 

I am post menopause and I was told in nice ways by doctors and family and friend welcome to the club now I would get hot flashes , no longer had to worry about monthlies and pretty much be done with wanting sex………WRONG !

I do get hot flashes and sometimes I’m shivering and others I’m sweating like I’m standing in a noon day sun in Mexico.

So finding myself walking around like a horny She- demon-ess really had me depressed on top of not getting any sex from my husband. Made me feel like a freak because my body was not behaving like everyone said it would. 

I also feel like a pervert, and cannot tell you how many times I have caught no catch (present tense) myself staring at a man’s crotches. I mean flat out staring. I even find myself ogling men in commercials to see If I can just get a glimpse of the shape or size. 

Seriously if this is what teenage boys who are still fighting with impulse control go through I do not know how they ever finished high school. I have a new respect for that phase of their lives. 

The breast sensitivity is unbearable on most days and I have to not let anything rub or touch them, and not because they hurt if you get my drift. 

I want to ask my husband look, can you help me out and just grab these, but If he touches me again without doing anything or no follow through, I might bite him like a rabid dog, I don’t think that would be conducive to increasing his libido. 

I wanted to offer this because the dryness was also an issue for me, but I found some articles suggesting Vitamin E gel capsulate as a vaginal suppository.

I like,…. or should I say,….. if I can ever get my LD in a higher gear,…. oral sex, and I don’t like the thought of some chemically or bitter tasting gel on me. 

I use it about once a week in the morning so by evening it has melted and been absorbed into the body. 

This is a link a sample article concerning using E caps that way, there are more and please google more
I think you should always read as much as you can about something before you run out and try it.

http://www.medscape.org/viewarticle/561934

Please be warned, it does put the moisture back, and increases VaJayJay sensitivity.

There are days that I have to stop walking and stand perfectly still because I get too excited, but I it has helped me 100% on the dryness.


----------



## TikiKeen (Oct 14, 2013)

> Seriously if this is what teenage boys who are still fighting with impulse control go through I do not know how they ever finished high school. I have a new respect for that phase of their lives.


Bwahaaaaaa!

And thank you for the rest of that post. I may try the E. Will I need a liner?


----------



## Leelan (Oct 10, 2013)

TikiKeen said:


> Bwahaaaaaa!
> 
> And thank you for the rest of that post. I may try the E. Will I need a liner?


Yes. Sorry about that....absolutely yes.


----------



## JustAnotherMan (Jun 27, 2012)

Husband of Peri menopausal wife...taking notes. Be patient and understanding and hope my wife gets to the HD mode.


----------



## Leelan (Oct 10, 2013)

TikiKeen said:


> OMG the bo*byhurt...
> 
> 
> Evening Primrose Oil. Tell me your experiences with it. I already take a multi, a B complex and when needed, I take Valerian Root for panic attacks. I had a hysto and cervical rebuild in '07 (still have ovaries). While I'm grateful for my bionic cervix, I'd like to actually use it more. A lot more. I'm perpetually horny. It's unreasonable even for me.
> ...


:slap:See what I mean about my focus...You did ask us to tell you about our experiences with Primerose Oil. sorry.

I have been taking it for about five years, it really helped me earlier with cramping and pains if I took it faithfully before my period or when I felt the first signs of PMS. 

My moods were better as well. Now for me it just feels like another supplement I'm taking. I do multivitamins, flaxseed oils and I was doing the estrogen, but it was making me worst instead of helping this sex hunger thing die down. So I stopped and it has lessened a tad. 

I think prime rose oil keeps me in an even mood, I find don't snap at people or get irritated as much.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

One of the things that worked for me to get rid of the symptoms was progesterone cream. I got it at Wild Oats, a natural food store that had a lot of supplements.


----------



## TikiKeen (Oct 14, 2013)

And OMG the chocolate cravings. Dopamine receptors, anyone?


----------



## Leelan (Oct 10, 2013)

Yes. Thank G.. for WW points. They got a viscous little super chocolate brownie that I polish of about four of them @ 2pt each when I get like that.
I filled the craving, pass the storm and still dropping the poundage.
Win-Win


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

I've been taking a couple of things made by Irwin Naturals that have helped all my perimenopausal symptoms: "Women's Living Green Liquid-Gel Multi," and "Steel-Libido for Women." I also take "Transitions" by Pure. All can be purchased at GNC and various natural food stores. When I stopped taking them some of my symptoms returned. Back on them again, and feeling much better. The Multi has primrose oil, among lots of other herbs. It has been 4 months since I've had a p. Hope it is over!


----------



## Fleur de Cactus (Apr 6, 2013)

Thank you all, I am permenopausal too and it is hard for me. At the beginning, I took mendapause supplements which has black cohosh, , yam, sage and vitex. It worked great at the beginning, I even had periods. Then after 6 months it stopped working, I became dried again and the hot flashes are unbearable and embarrassing. I even think that the store changed ingredients because I don’t see any result and I get them online. Then I switched to estroven which did not do anything. I am back to mendapause again because I do not know what else to take. I never tried primerose oil. Maybe I should, I am ready to try anything. I tried progesterone cream but at the office women told me that I smell like men, then I stopped . I have a LD I wish I can be horny again! I need something to do that and to stay moist. Please advise. Thank you again!


----------



## Wise Fairy (Sep 17, 2013)

Great topic you all. 

No one tells you about the side effects or what to expect with menopause, not your mum, school no one wants to scare you with that chit when you are young. 

I had my levels checked a few years ago I think she said it was like 5 so I wasn't it menopause at that time, but the strange thing is I was getting all the symptoms flashes I didn't know what they were they felt like an allergic reaction, face and neck would go red did anyone experience this feeling?

Then the girls were sore, now I know this is part of it all I get upset a lot, and my focus is terrible. Still have the cycles but haven't had one this month a couple of times that's happened and I had to do a pregnancy test lol! 

I also get a tight pinching painful feeling on either side is that normal could it be the ovary shrinking?

The joys of being a woman, and yes I can say that the libido has gone up for me. But came out of a relationship so tough luck on that one right now... will use my friend

Does anyone know about these levels I am at a 75 so went from 5 to 75 on the scale. 

Thanks


----------



## JustHer (Mar 12, 2013)

I tried primrose a little but was never consistent with it. You can work your way up to 10 - 20 a day if needed.

Here is whats going on with you. When you start per menopause the first hormone to start dipping is progesterone. When this happens you become estrogen dominant. Not because your estrogen is increasing, but because your progesterone drops. Estrogen causes inflammation, thus the soar breasts. You may even get aches in your joints, headaches, bladder aches or infections, etc. To balance it out you need to up your progesterone. The tricky thing is that the hormones are always fluctuating, falling, etc. so what ever you try only lasts for a while and then you have to modify.

Some of the things I tried was:
Pregnenolone, this worked great for me for about 1 - 1 1/2 years. I think I took 50mg. There are some possible side effects but I didn't get any.

Bioidentical Hormones, you can get progesterone, estrogen and testosterone. This is becoming very popular and easier to find Dr.'s that are educated in it. Most areas also have compounding pharmacy's so you don't have to have them shipped in any more. Again, worked for a while then quit working.

For some women just taking a good vitamin, exercising and eating right helps - didn't work for me.

Herbs, but most herbs up your estrogen but not progesterone. This might help later on but not in the early stages. Again, didn't help me.

Valerian root helps you sleep, melatonin helps with this too.

I feel really bad for you women going through this. I had a really tough time. On a scale from 1 - 10, 10 being the worst, my symptoms were at a 12 and it lasted for 10 years. I am almost 2 years post menopause and still hot flashing, temperature fluctuations, etc. but at least it is livable now. Just wish I could get rid of the 10+ pounds I put on. Can't seem to shed them no matter what.

The one thing I wish my momma would have told me - make sure you have your kids young so you don't have any teenagers about when you are going through this.


----------



## Bellavista (May 29, 2012)

Well, I had my kids young, but since I had 5 and the girls were the last 2, I have 2 teenage girls while going through peri-menopause.

the ones I really sorry for are my H and our sons.

The number of times I was told I was too young to be going through the 'change'. Well, my mother was in her 30's when she started peri-meno, so me starting in my early 40's is not that odd.

Doctors need to start thinking outside of the textbooks.


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

The symptoms actually started for me when I was in my early 40's. The hot flashes were the most intense then, and I didn't even realize why I was having them! I'd wake up in the middle of the night hot and sweaty, threw off the covers, and within a couple of minutes I was freezing. Repeat routine over and over.

Having a baby and nursing put symptoms off for a couple of years, then they came back.

Sleep disturbance was the last symptom to bother me. Went on sleep meds, and now have switched to herbal, which is working.

I think we need to try to work with our bodies, and not fight them, or try to change them. Dr.s just don't get it.


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

oops! not sure how it double posted.


----------



## Abc123wife (Sep 18, 2013)

I am also waking up at 3 every morning and am just falling back to sleep when the alarm goes off. I have always been good with words (writing and speaking), but lately the simplest words escape me. So frustrating!


----------



## Abc123wife (Sep 18, 2013)

"make sure you have your kids young so you don't have any teenagers about when you are going through this"

I had my first at 30 and then 3 more within 6 years, so I have 4 teenagers while going through this. They all have accepted that I am crazy! Of course, I blame them for my craziness!


----------



## TikiKeen (Oct 14, 2013)

Oh, I forgot the brain fry. I forget where I am mid-sentence, then I walk into another room and forgot why I was there. The blond jokes abound at my house.

Most of my kids are teens, so I sat them down and explained menopause. Partly I did it to gross them out, and partly because I know the "sex ed" they get in school here is pretty much "Don't let people touch your privates" (they're teaching this to a junior and senior high crowd...*headdesk*).

Having a hysterectomy was one of the best things that I ever did: no more cervical infections, no more fainting from anemia, no more PCOS...even though I still had fairly functional ovaries for years. My bosses liked it when I didn't faint around hot materials too.


----------



## AgentD (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm going through the peri menopausal issue too! I seem to be irritable and have
insomnia, pretty emotional too. As far as sex drive, can't say that has really kicked
in! If anything that might be the opposite of some others. I haven't tried the primrose 
Although I have heard some women say it works well for them. I wouldn't mind trying 
the bio-identical hormones as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fleur de Cactus (Apr 6, 2013)

Thank you again, i went to GNC and got progesterone cream. I used it before and stopped, I want to try it again. I will let you know if I feel any changes. When I visit my doc,, they only interested in weight , pulse and other check up. Then , advised you on multivitamins . How do you get your hormones level checked? Do you ask your primary or GYN? Does most health insurances cover the test? Also, there is other thing for me. I lost so much hair when I entered perimenopause. It was horrible I watching my falling in the sink one day when I was combing in morning. Do you take anything to stop hair from falling? Thanks


----------



## LadyDee (Oct 1, 2013)

I never used Evening Primrose for PM but I did use Black Cohosh during those years and it did help me. You can take up to six pills per day, but you should start with 3 and increase depending on your reaction to this supplement. I took 4-5 per day and it was plenty for me. 

I have also have had bioidentical hormones inserted and will continue to do that if need be. After years of being told nothing was wrong and symptoms too long to write here, I finally found a Dr. that is listening and I am starting to feel like a new person, of course this is after years of being told nothing was wrong and I was healthy and normal, which was/is not the case. If one doctor tells you nothing is wrong and wants to put it off as depression etc, look for another, I cannot stress this enough. My story is long but after years of suffering I am finally starting to feel good again, the way one should. I feel for you all during this time in your lives.

Just know too, that because you are done with peri/menopause, doesn't mean you can stop and not worry about your hormone levels etc. it never stops.


----------



## Leelan (Oct 10, 2013)

TikiKeen said:


> Oh, I forgot the brain fry. I forget where I am mid-sentence, then I walk into another room and forgot why I was there. The blond jokes abound at my house.
> 
> Most of my kids are teens, so I sat them down and explained menopause. Partly I did it to gross them out, and partly because I know the "sex ed" they get in school here is pretty much "Don't let people touch your privates" (they're teaching this to a junior and senior high crowd...*headdesk*).
> 
> Having a hysterectomy was one of the best things that I ever did: no more cervical infections, no more fainting from anemia, no more PCOS...even though I still had fairly functional ovaries for years. My bosses liked it when I didn't faint around hot materials too.


:rofl:


----------



## Leelan (Oct 10, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> Have no experience with prim rose oil but just started taking some menopause supplement from GNC... Jury's still out.
> 
> Sex drive calmed down over the summer, after many years of hyper over drive. I read someone's post recently, can't remember who, about being in meeting and working with men, yet finding themselves wondering what they had dangling... Hah that was me too for a while. Middle of meeting and I can't keep my eyes of the speakers trousers! Soooo not professional! Oddly enough, I have friends who went through it and they couldn't take their eyes of the young men. Yuck, who wants a pup for a mans job!
> 
> ...




:rofl:I have to tell you ANON your falling asleep statement has had me laughing for the past couple of days when nothing else could. I totally agree.::iagree:


----------



## TikiKeen (Oct 14, 2013)

Ok, so black cohosh is not an estrogen replacement; it jump starts the body into adjusting it, if my naturopathic neighbor is right. She busted out the books to verify, then hit up JSTOR for info. (She's awesome!)

Looks like I'll start with progesterone cream, 1/2 suggested dose on the jar, and EPO with my St. John's Wort that the Nurse Practitioner already has me on. 

I'm hoping this will help me address speaking directly with H, as well as control the carb lust. (See my weight thread for that one, as well as the Messy Marriage one.) I'm feeling more confident as I take more action; I just need my body to freaking cooperate on this.


----------



## 32888 (Oct 20, 2012)

As a H whose wife as just diagnosed Peri last week,Thanks for the info.She already has exhibited a lot of the symptoms. Some have been going on awhile .We didn't correlate to Peri.Sounds like an "interesting "ride for everyone involved.At least I know that the shortness with me are not ALL my fault . Hard to imagine the out of control changes in ones own body.
Thanks ladies


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Guy here too.

My wife has gone through it and has come out the other side.

Unfortunately her drive has dropped through the floor and she rarely feels randy now. She has tried many hormone treatments and they don't seem to be working, apart from bringing her periods back in one instance.
Her latest attempt is maca root, when she starts trying that hopefully things will improve.

Her drive dropped off in less than a year so quite sudden.

Bearing in mind that this was a woman who asked me (forbade me ) to not masturbate as she wanted me to be ready at any time of the day or night to pleasure her, and she really only enjoyed PIV sex.

It's been quite difficult for me to deal with let alone her!


----------



## TikiKeen (Oct 14, 2013)

32888, it's like the teen years backwards. It really is.


----------



## TikiKeen (Oct 14, 2013)

Wysh, I bet that is hard.

Also, be careful with Maca Root; it can cause loose stools. "Loose" might be an understatement. For me, I also felt like I was on speed. It wasn't a good choice for me; I hope it works for her. Definitely talk with a naturopath of knowledgeable herb salesperson about it. Organic is best, and it also might cause the return of periods. Coffee is a huge no-no with it, as well.

If she can start with a half dise, I'd suggest it. I sure wish I had. Eek.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

TikiKeen said:


> Wysh, I bet that is hard.
> 
> Also, be careful with Maca Root; it can cause loose stools. "Loose" might be an understatement. For me, I also felt like I was on speed. It wasn't a good choice for me; I hope it works for her. Definitely talk with a naturopath of knowledgeable herb salesperson about it. Organic is best, and it also might cause the return of periods. Coffee is a huge no-no with it, as well.
> 
> If she can start with a half dise, I'd suggest it. I sure wish I had. Eek.


Thanks for the info Tiki.


----------



## LadyDee (Oct 1, 2013)

WyshIknew said:


> Guy here too.
> 
> My wife has gone through it and has come out the other side.
> 
> ...


Has she looked into or tried Bioidentical Pellets? Many Integrative doctors do them, easy procedure and the results are amazing.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

LadyDee said:


> Has she looked into or tried Bioidentical Pellets? Many Integrative doctors do them, easy procedure and the results are amazing.


No, at least not that I know of. Are they only available in America?

I'll have to look for them online.

The tablets she is on now are Livial and they only seem successful in fits and starts.


----------



## LadyDee (Oct 1, 2013)

WyshIknew said:


> No, at least not that I know of. Are they only available in America?
> 
> I'll have to look for them online.
> 
> The tablets she is on now are Livial and they only seem successful in fits and starts.


It seems like there aren't many doctors in UK doing this procedure, but I did find this, which might be a starting point for you, this Dr. is in London:

Professor John Studd: Hormone Implants


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

WyshIknew said:


> Guy here too.
> 
> My wife has gone through it and has come out the other side.
> 
> ...


Can I ask... There is a difference between a drive to have sex and the ability to respond to sexual overtures with arousal. Does your wife still respond?

My drive has slowed but my responsiveness hasn't been affected much at all. I am terrified of loosing the ability to respond even if my drive has slowed.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

The trouble I have is it's hard to differentiate between peri symptoms and stress and other crap. What is what? How does a woman weed out non peri symptoms and seek help and relief? Right now I feel like I need a full body CT scan, complete hormone eval, thyroid panel, exrays, CBC... Everything is falling apart! And my nipples really really hurt and I can't wear a bra. I hate this!


----------



## TikiKeen (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm finding that stress makes the peri symptoms worse (as does red meat, oddly. I have no clue on that one.)

But yes! Get your Thyroid panels done, and a CBC if you can afford it, and go from there. A good GYN will look at those, screen for associated depression and any possible endocrine disorders beyond the thyroid stuff, and treat accordingly. Does your GYN specialize in post-birth (older) women? They're out there...


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

I went to a new GYN last year, (actually 18 months) didn't like her and decided to find a new one. Haven't done it. I'm due for thyroid panel, due for annual cancer follow up, due for orthopedic follow up. I don't know who to call first and am left with overwhelming desire to just go back to bed when I contemplate all this crap. 

Guess my PCP really should get the first call. Second call to endocrinologist. Third call to oncologist, and lastly to the orthopedic group. Still have to get crown on a tooth done too. 

Okay, damn I feel better with a plan now!


----------



## TikiKeen (Oct 14, 2013)

Good! Go with pressing priority. Message me if you'd like help assembling an overall "doctors' notebook". it's simple, aside form remembering to sign releases everywhere and getting copies of results.


----------



## LadyDee (Oct 1, 2013)

While thyroid disease can change menstrual symptoms and a few symptoms can go back and forth, there are more definite symptoms of thyroid disease that one needs to address and have the tests taken to see what their thyroid levels are at.

With that being said, not all endos/GYN's are always willing to address symptoms, as I have found out over the years and if you truly know something isn't right, you need to find the right Dr. that will listen, I know all to well the struggles women go through with all of this, I have thyroid disease and just about gave up after many years and started to settle that this is the way it's suppose to be, until I found the correct Dr. that truly understands and realizes, the standard tests just sometimes are not correct, especially when so many more symptoms can't be just brushed under the rugs because a TSH test was in the normal range.

I would suggest just doing a search of peri-menopause and then thyroid disease symptoms and compare them and see how many you have in each category and go from there.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> Can I ask... There is a difference between a drive to have sex and the ability to respond to sexual overtures with arousal. Does your wife still respond?
> 
> My drive has slowed but my responsiveness hasn't been affected much at all. I am terrified of loosing the ability to respond even if my drive has slowed.


If you mean does she get wet, yes she does. And I don't know how much is normal for a guy but I 'self lubricate' with a lot of fluid so I think that helps.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Thank you LadyDee. Did the search. Can menopause affect the thyroid a functioning? Have had thyroid disease for years but currently have almost every single symptom of low thyroid!

Wysh, no wasn't specifically referring to lubricating. Just being able to become aroused and reach orgasm even if she doesn't have the drive to have sex...


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> Thank you LadyDee. Did the search. Can menopause affect the thyroid a functioning? Have had thyroid disease for years but currently have almost every single symptom of low thyroid!
> 
> Wysh, no wasn't specifically referring to lubricating. Just being able to become aroused and reach orgasm even if she doesn't have the drive to have sex...


Ah ok, with you.

No, very rarely now. She has to be randy for it to happen, although I have caught her a few times by surprise when she didn't think she was going to cum and yet she does. So we've gone from almost every time we have sex to perhaps 1 in 5 or 1 in six times at the most.


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

Menopause does not cause thyroid disease ...but wemon over 40 are at higher risk for getting thyroid issues. On the otherhand....most of your hormones are controlled by your thyroid, so if you ate going through menapause and you do suffer from thyroid disease you should let both doctors (OBGYN and Endocrynologist) know because you can suffer more severe symptoms. :-(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LadyDee (Oct 1, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> Thank you LadyDee. Did the search. Can menopause affect the thyroid a functioning? Have had thyroid disease for years but currently have almost every single symptom of low thyroid!
> 
> Wysh, no wasn't specifically referring to lubricating. Just being able to become aroused and reach orgasm even if she doesn't have the drive to have sex...



The thyroid can cause menopause systems to be worse, especially if it is not optimal while you are going through peri/menopause and menopause can cause your TSH levels to fluctuate.

Here is only one article on this:

The Thyroid/Menopause Connection

If you already know you have thyroid disease, then for sure you need to get things checked out and maybe medication is in order.

I can also answer the question you are asking Wysh, that is from my experience, even though I had lost *all drive* I still could reach an orgasm, but they were not as strong as I had once experienced. Long story, for another time.


----------



## Fleur de Cactus (Apr 6, 2013)

I just want to share with you that after reading what Justher wrote about progesterone cream, I want to buy one, and I am using it. I went to get it because I was sore almost entire body, However the back (lower part) was more painful. I did not know how to explain it, I felt like my whole pelvic was aching , it felt heavy, could not walk or stand for a couple of minutes without pain. It even hurt in sit position, especially when I want to move or get up. Then the fist day I used the cream, I felt a huge relief, it was like a miracle. I am not totally new but I can now walk and move without pain. I do not have any other explanation besides the cream, because I stopped all other supplements I was taking. This discussion is good. Thanks


----------



## Bellavista (May 29, 2012)

I have both thyroid & peri-menopause. Somedays the problems presented by both are enough that I just don't think I can go on.

About the only thing I have found is that since I started taking my thyroxine at night I sleep very heavily. I am still getting tired within an hour of waking though.

Wysh, I am not looking forward to a decrease in my drive, however, since my H refuses to have his prostate checked I am sure he will soon be unable to perform anyway.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Right there with you Bella.

Thank you everyone so much. I have been so damn overwhelmed with all these symptoms, it's just really made me feel hopeless in terms of ever feeling healthy again. Everytime I turn around something new! Lots of stress that also clouds the issue; is it stress related, thyroid related, menopause related...argh!

But now I have a clear plan and will be able to ask the right questions to the right doctors.

I love women!...and Wysh too. Heeeheee.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> Right there with you Bella.
> 
> Thank you everyone so much. I have been so damn overwhelmed with all these symptoms, it's just really made me feel hopeless in terms of ever feeling healthy again. Everytime I turn around something new! Lots of stress that also clouds the issue; is it stress related, thyroid related, menopause related...argh!
> 
> ...


Of course I love women. They are wonderful, mysterious, sexy creatures. Apart from my mum who is a saint.


----------



## TikiKeen (Oct 14, 2013)

Um...last night I discovered what other women mean when they discuss "thinning skin".

This puts H's LD into an almost acceptable perspective. Ow.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Bellavista said:


> I have both thyroid & peri-menopause. Somedays the problems presented by both are enough that I just don't think I can go on.
> 
> About the only thing I have found is that since I started taking my thyroxine at night I sleep very heavily. I am still getting tired within an hour of waking though.
> 
> Wysh, I am not looking forward to a decrease in my drive, however, since my H refuses to have his prostate checked I am sure he will soon be unable to perform anyway.


I was checked by my doc and I have something in my blood, can't remember the name of it, which makes me almost 100% safe from any prostate problems. I also have high testosterone for my age. Which sucks a bit as I could do with a little less!


----------

